# Verizon FIOS



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I feel the need for speed!  I'm really liking the 20mbit speeds of FIOS, and it's still rock-solid and never varies.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I know that has to be great. Plus you get that speed the whole time?

With comcast you get the speed boost so you can get they say 20MB speed the first 20Mb of a larger file. But is that really MB (Megabyte) or Mb (Megabit)

Here is a Application speed test that shows how fast the speed is the first 4 seconds at 24 to 25 Mb and then it drops and I know if it was a big file it would drop to 6Mb so I would not get the 14.3 Mb and this is a California test. Other States are not as fast.

Here your like this to test the time it takes you.
http://mystic-nights.com/poser/tools/download-times.html


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I get that speed for multi-gigabyte DVD image downloads, I've never seen it vary by more than a couple of percent. Usually, my download speed is limited by the source, not by my connection.

The upstream is only 5mbit, but that's the speed of many downstream ISP connections, so it's not that bad.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

No way is my speed even close to yours. Well maybe long ago when I first got cable and comcast just took it over from AT&T. It was before the changed all the hops etc to take you to 4 or 5 other states just to get to the next town. It was 1.5 Mb and I download a 30 file 3 times in a roll. Got first and was thinking I clicked cancel so did it again. Then I cleared the temp so I knew it was all downloading again and this time watching better but all 3 downloaded in a blink of an eye and I really could not get the speed but it was fast. Lot was better then like page loads and things like that where you not really doing anything but going to forums like here but the pages load really fast. I guess the DNS and any cache the ISP has can help or hurt.

You should try the test I did to see what you get.
http://www.myconnectionpc.com/lite.html


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Looks about the same as I've seen for most tests.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

yea it is about the same but on that one view like I posted your see that speed at 24 mb and drop. I bet yours does the same thing so it may be 50 Mb and drop. 

But it may not because there are other states to pick from and it is not the same in each state. I can not even get to the screen you posted. The download version I had for years but they stop working and you got to get newer version and I got it and it did more for so many days and now only shows the window posted above so it shows even less then it used to.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I actually don't see any change in speed at any point, just pops in at around 20 and stays there. On downloads, sometimes you see a very short spike at the start of the download, but that's simply the speed algorithm getting it's wits about it at the beginning.

Note that Verizon doesn't advertise any "speed boost", and I really don't need it.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

It may be the comcast Power Boost that makes it do that. Showing what I could have but then it brings the speed down to the 6 Mb. Other starts it starts about what you get the rest of the time and your get a better rating unlike the one posted had me at 25 % because of the drops in speed when really it is the better test here in my state.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

As I've said, I've downloaded some multi-gigabyte DVD images from MSDN and maintained the 2 mbyte/sec speed for the whole transfer. I know about the Comcast speed-boost, but that's really just a gimmick, not a genuine throughput enhancement IMO.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Good to know you can do that and keep the speeds tru the whole download. 
I know all to well comcast BS on the speed-boost. Seen the ads for years and them telling me I had it and I was lucky to even see the speed I was paying for. I have just the pass couple months seen the speed-boost and that is not as great as they say either but it does help and works better at times or worse at times.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Who really needs to be able to download that fast? Its all for bragging rights if you ask me.  I'm fine with downloading at 500 KB/s.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

ACA529 said:


> Who really needs to be able to download that fast? Its all for bragging rights if you ask me.  I'm fine with downloading at 500 KB/s.


If it's good enough for you... 

I've heard your ad.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I hate there ads more then anything. They way the talk in those ads are very bad and if you were to talk like that most places would fire you but here it the same low life coming from them that most would lose a job acting up like that.

After all these years of getting 80 to 125 KB when I paid for more is very very nice but the ads are still very taste less.


----------

